# Most & Least Expensive Hotel Room Rates in Canada



## ricoba (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought this pictorial from the Vancouver Sun was interesting, listing the most expensive and least expensive places in Canada to get a hotel room.

Enjoy!


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't imagine many places being more expensive than the Jasper Park Lodge ( Fairmont property ) in Jasper Alberta. We stayed there in August 2007 in a double unit that cost $1350 /night. It was part of our Rocky Mountaineer tour. It certainly was not that great with poor service and the facilities are nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 21, 2011)

average rates for cities


----------

